# The Worst BBQ I make is the Best you ever Ate



## trout (Jul 20, 2006)

At least that is what the shirt said.  I've beed smoking for close to 20 years now or 2 I never know which lie to tell.  I do know that from what I have read so far you have a very nice site.  I know some of you very well others I may meet at some point.

I live in VA own a few smokers and try to smoke every few days.  I travel around the country and get to sample some of the best and worst BBQ ever made.  I even get some work done.  

I have made more mistakes with Q then I care to talk about but if it can be done wrong I have done it.   So is there any bad Q?


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome Trout, it is amazing when you can truthfully make that statement.  I tell people at work all the time that The worst Que I make is better than any Que they can go out and buy.  You know how the site works, looking forward to your particular insights and tips to the world of BBQ.  

Grab a cold one and jump into the fray.


----------



## trout (Jul 20, 2006)

Gary,

So your here, glad to know were you are.  Have not seen you around started to get worried.  How is the wife and kids and kids and kids? :oops: Next time in CA I need to stop and eat dinner with you and you bunch.

Jim


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Jim.

Glad to see another friendly face.

Great bunch of people here, and I'm sure you'll fit right in.

Again, welcome!


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome Jim, great to see you here friend!!


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't I know you from somewhere???  Welcome Jim, and I think you will really like this place.  Lots of friendly people!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel like I'm at the homecoming of the Witness Protection Service. :lol: 

If it doesn't violate any rules, where is everyone acquainted from?

Also, Welcome Trout.  Ain't nothing like walking in the room making bold statements. 8)


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Check PM Box Rodger


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL CS, I was typing, while you were checking PM


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Funny side story, quite a few of us are multi forum posters.

I saw Noah on one at like 2am about a month ago.

Sent him a PM:

Subject:  Tag

Body:  You're it

He resonded with a "WTF?  You're here too. I'm working third shift, what the heck are you doing up?"

I met Florida Jeff, Bob-BQN and JMinion on other boards.

Probably more of you, if you change ID's from forum to forum (ie Jeffs-a-Smokin) :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok Bill,

Didn't mean to hijack Trout's welcome post :oops: .


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

He don't care.

I'm sure he'll fit in here nicely.

He's like you and me, Rodger, a down to earth guy, and a welcome addition to the site


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Trout. Glad to have you here. Looking forward to your posts. Like they say, Grab a cold on, grab a seat and join this madness we call fun!


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

Unlike me!;):)


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

You get an instant pass Noah, cuz Paula Deen is hot!


----------



## trout (Jul 21, 2006)

Never worry about Hijacking a post of mine.  Infact I just may do it to myself once of twice.  Bill you seen any more fat Hooter Girls?


----------



## trout (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry, about the bold statement but after looking at all the "others" on the board that I already had known for a few years I needed to let them know that it was me.  After a short while you will understand that I am quite funny.  

BTW we all met as extras on Friends.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'veknown Trout for a few years, and had the pleasure of meating him for dinner last week at a Hooters near OHare airport.  First time we met in person, but I've called him a friend for years


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 21, 2006)

You could say that some of us have known each other long enough to think of as 'brothers'....

That is a good part of the BBQ world, share your knowledge, make some friends, and good food to eat.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 22, 2006)

Ice, you nailed it right on the head!  An thanks for the nomination for the OTBS!


----------



## trout (Jul 20, 2006)

At least that is what the shirt said.  I've beed smoking for close to 20 years now or 2 I never know which lie to tell.  I do know that from what I have read so far you have a very nice site.  I know some of you very well others I may meet at some point.

I live in VA own a few smokers and try to smoke every few days.  I travel around the country and get to sample some of the best and worst BBQ ever made.  I even get some work done.  

I have made more mistakes with Q then I care to talk about but if it can be done wrong I have done it.   So is there any bad Q?


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome Trout, it is amazing when you can truthfully make that statement.  I tell people at work all the time that The worst Que I make is better than any Que they can go out and buy.  You know how the site works, looking forward to your particular insights and tips to the world of BBQ.  

Grab a cold one and jump into the fray.


----------



## trout (Jul 20, 2006)

Gary,

So your here, glad to know were you are.  Have not seen you around started to get worried.  How is the wife and kids and kids and kids? :oops: Next time in CA I need to stop and eat dinner with you and you bunch.

Jim


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Jim.

Glad to see another friendly face.

Great bunch of people here, and I'm sure you'll fit right in.

Again, welcome!


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome Jim, great to see you here friend!!


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 20, 2006)

Don't I know you from somewhere???  Welcome Jim, and I think you will really like this place.  Lots of friendly people!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel like I'm at the homecoming of the Witness Protection Service. :lol: 

If it doesn't violate any rules, where is everyone acquainted from?

Also, Welcome Trout.  Ain't nothing like walking in the room making bold statements. 8)


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Check PM Box Rodger


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL CS, I was typing, while you were checking PM


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 20, 2006)

Funny side story, quite a few of us are multi forum posters.

I saw Noah on one at like 2am about a month ago.

Sent him a PM:

Subject:  Tag

Body:  You're it

He resonded with a "WTF?  You're here too. I'm working third shift, what the heck are you doing up?"

I met Florida Jeff, Bob-BQN and JMinion on other boards.

Probably more of you, if you change ID's from forum to forum (ie Jeffs-a-Smokin) :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok Bill,

Didn't mean to hijack Trout's welcome post :oops: .


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

He don't care.

I'm sure he'll fit in here nicely.

He's like you and me, Rodger, a down to earth guy, and a welcome addition to the site


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Trout. Glad to have you here. Looking forward to your posts. Like they say, Grab a cold on, grab a seat and join this madness we call fun!


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

Unlike me!;):)


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

You get an instant pass Noah, cuz Paula Deen is hot!


----------



## trout (Jul 21, 2006)

Never worry about Hijacking a post of mine.  Infact I just may do it to myself once of twice.  Bill you seen any more fat Hooter Girls?


----------



## trout (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry, about the bold statement but after looking at all the "others" on the board that I already had known for a few years I needed to let them know that it was me.  After a short while you will understand that I am quite funny.  

BTW we all met as extras on Friends.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'veknown Trout for a few years, and had the pleasure of meating him for dinner last week at a Hooters near OHare airport.  First time we met in person, but I've called him a friend for years


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 21, 2006)

You could say that some of us have known each other long enough to think of as 'brothers'....

That is a good part of the BBQ world, share your knowledge, make some friends, and good food to eat.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 22, 2006)

Ice, you nailed it right on the head!  An thanks for the nomination for the OTBS!


----------

